# The very first perfect cut!



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi all :wave:

During some time I´ve been trying to cut a card without sucess as I only cut a litle piece off the card. The same thing also happen with Tag, but he is definitely more determined than me, and cut his first some days ago 

Today I wake up with some shooting hungry and get my slingshot and some leadshot and go to my basement with many determination to do it... after about 10 shoots...here it is :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I´m happy 















Sorry for the bad quality images but they were taken with my pfone.

Thank´s to all for the great inspiration


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Excellent shooting!! Congrats on your first cut, and wishing you many, many more.

Todd


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go!!! It just takes practice and determination. Now that you have the confidence that you CAN do it, I am sure you will carry on with it.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Many many more cards and most important many many more smiles like that you had today!

Good job

Volp


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Portuguese Power!!!! WhoooWhooo!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting my friend...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That feeling of success you have is what it's all about. Keep shooting !


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats my friend!!! Top Shot


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Congrats, awesome shooting!!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the great comments  

Cheers!!!


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Congrats and great shooting!


----------



## Mahaney (Sep 9, 2014)

WOW! That is some awesomw shooting! Good luck on keeping it up. I hope to be that good one day.

J


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :king:


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks again for the kind comments!!You guys are all amazing!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats on cutting your first card!!!!!!!! I even took my card to my favorite watering hole ( bar) I normally would never tell people something like that, but it was such a feeling of accomplishment. Then we got out the iPad and showed MJ,Bill, and Treeforks videos. Someone there must know my SUPER DOOPER HERO BRANDON PAL, because I heard someone say ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!! Sorry I rambled again, let us know when you hit your next card


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Tag, Of course I will tell when I cut the second one!  The same thing with you...let us know when you cut your second one!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I will try to make a video this time. It may take awhile, but I'm going to try. Wish you the best


----------

